# Which Garage????????????



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

the 34 is due its first service,at the moment its got middlehurst history,do i maintain that or go to an indipendent, if so which one,advice would be appreciated, will be mindful of the fact that you "cannot please everybody all the time", so both positive comments and negative comments would be good!!!!
Thanks Will


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Go to RB's mate if u need the number i'll put it up. Depends where u live and who ur close too.

Graham


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

RB Motorsport. Good prices and top service plus a nice drive there.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

RB Motorsport would be my choice as well mate.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

^^^^^^^^^

As above.

And you are nearer than me


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*service*

looks like rb then ,trust the non nissan service history will not reduce the value of the car?, or will it increase it


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

WILL SMITH said:


> looks like rb then ,trust the non nissan service history will not reduce the value of the car?, or will it increase it


Rod Bell and Ian Hill both worked with Middlehurst for many years 
before they went on there own.so if you go to R.B Motorsport or Hiteq
you will have the next best thing on your service record.

I would still say the same as the above R.B Motorsport.

Keith


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

WILL SMITH said:


> looks like rb then ,trust the non nissan service history will not reduce the value of the car?, or will it increase it


Hmmm a car serviced and maintained by RB, or a car looked after and maintained by a nissan dealer.... 

It will only increase the desirability of you car fella


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I live in London and I goto RB Motorsport!
Rod is the man!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

And i've actaully seen him go from london to RB


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

WILL SMITH said:


> the 34 is due its first service,at the moment its got middlehurst history,do i maintain that or go to an indipendent, if so which one,advice would be appreciated, will be mindful of the fact that you "cannot please everybody all the time", so both positive comments and negative comments would be good!!!!
> Thanks Will


looking at your location it may be easier to go to abbey????

if the car has full middlehurst history and is still running very well....then why change?

i have used m'hurst for several things and had no problems

but my main mechanical work is carried out by my friend, who is a skilled engineer and mechanic...and has been involved with race cars for many years

i am working on a budget, and cannot afford to pay the over zealous prices i have been quoted for work in the past

so my advice is...if money is no object then use one of the main agents for these cars(m'hurst,abbey etc)
if you are working to a budget...you may find someone close to you who works on skylines etc that will give just as good service, but obviously with less experience

my take on these cars is......they are a car; engine,wheels and a shell
yes not an everyday car for mechanics to work on.....
but all the same, basically a car!

if you can find a competent mechanic nearby use him
parts wise i use nengun.com or greenline.jp and also m'hurst
if its your first skyline....then get trawling the gtr register and do some research
believe me it will save you thousands  

obviously for remapping etc you will have to use one of the reputable garages, but most work is straight forward and not rocket science

i wish you all the best  you'll need it


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*service*

whoflungdung
am i right in the thought that you had a difference of opinion with RB?
Will


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

WILL SMITH said:


> whoflungdung
> am i right in the thought that you had a difference of opinion with RB?
> Will


this subject is well documented(look at threads)

no further comment required..... 

i wish everyone good luck  ..before i get more fingers wagging


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

WILL SMITH said:


> whoflungdung
> am i right in the thought that you had a difference of opinion with RB?
> Will


whoflungdung is speaking a lot of sense above.
Quite a few people of had differences with various tuners but arent allowed to say so.

jase


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

smileyculture said:


> whoflungdung is speaking a lot of sense above.
> Quite a few people of had differences with various tuners but arent allowed to say so.
> 
> jase


holy [email protected]@t......

jase are you ok???

or do you want to get black balled  

normally i only get pm's with negatives about...erm....well....you know :smokin: 

thanks for the support, as i like to give real life accounts of what happens


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

yes but notice i said various tuners eh john  

jase


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

smileyculture said:


> yes but notice i said various tuners eh john
> 
> jase


oh yes you did.....

very coy....


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Whoflungdung I'd like to know how you THINK Abbey is a main agent and RB is not. In my point of view RB is more of a main AGENT than Abbey and I live closer to Abbey and not had a good experience with them. Plus as Keith said Rod @ RB has worked for Middlehurst so thats enough for me to decide plus he dosn't try to rip you off and give you Bullsh!t advice like some do!!!!!!!

P.S. If your car had warrenty then yes take it to Middlehurst but you don't so my advice would cut the crap save yourself the headache I've had and take your car to RB as I'm sure many be people would agree!!!

P.P.S. Also Keith Cowie's CAR hasn't been around for very long compared to others and has seemed to have smashed alot of Big horsepowered cars thanx to RB so that says alot too from a tuning point of view!!!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

GTRNICK said:


> Whoflungdung I'd like to know how you THINK Abbey is a main agent and RB is not. In my point of view RB is more of a main AGENT than Abbey and I live closer to Abbey and not had a good experience with them. Plus as Keith said Rod @ RB has worked for Middlehurst so thats enough for me to decide plus he dosn't try to rip you off and give you Bullsh!t advice like some do!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. If your car had warrenty then yes take it to Middlehurst but you don't so my advice would cut the crap save yourself the headache I've had and take your car to RB as I'm sure many be people would agree!!!
> 
> P.P.S. Also Keith Cowie's CAR hasn't been around for very long compared to others and has seemed to have smashed alot of Big horsepowered cars thanx to RB so that says alot too from a tuning point of view!!!!!


Everyone is allowed an opinion,you even mention that you have had a bad experience with abbey.
So how come if anyone mentions having a bad experience with RB,then everyone starts screaming.
Keith cowies car has nothing to do with it,neither have any of the big spenders that go there.
the point whoflungdung and myself have is that we both went to RB and got quoted big money for a basic job and were told we needed this that and the other when at the end of the day they are just nuts and bolts and just like any other performance engine.
I did the work myself and its done 8000 miles since and is still running strong.
And i save a daft amount of money not going to RB.
Sorry if this offends but its my own opinion and my own experience.

jase


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> Whoflungdung I'd like to know how you THINK Abbey is a main agent and RB is not. In my point of view RB is more of a main AGENT than Abbey and I live closer to Abbey and not had a good experience with them. Plus as Keith said Rod @ RB has worked for Middlehurst so thats enough for me to decide plus he dosn't try to rip you off and give you Bullsh!t advice like some do!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. If your car had warrenty then yes take it to Middlehurst but you don't so my advice would cut the crap save yourself the headache I've had and take your car to RB as I'm sure many be people would agree!!!
> 
> ...


i never said rb wasn't a main agent for skylines as he comes under etc...as in my statement(if you bothered to read it ALL)

and hear you go......another one firing on all cylinders..... or maybe only five in this case  

rip off and [email protected]@t advice like others....care to explain 

Constructively...


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

smileyculture said:


> whoflungdung is speaking a lot of sense above.
> Quite a few people of had differences with various tuners but arent allowed to say so.
> 
> jase


maybe so.......... 

but here we go, look at the finger waggers coming


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

smileyculture said:


> Everyone is allowed an opinion,you even mention that you have had a bad experience with abbey.
> So how come if anyone mentions having a bad experience with RB,then everyone starts screaming.
> Keith cowies car has nothing to do with it,neither have any of the big spenders that go there.
> the point whoflungdung and myself have is that we both went to RB and got quoted big money for a basic job and were told we needed this that and the other when at the end of the day they are just nuts and bolts and just like any other performance engine.
> ...


Here, Here.....:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*And*

There is two sides to every story!!!!:smokin: :smokin: 

Tony


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

smileyculture said:


> Everyone is allowed an opinion,you even mention that you have had a bad experience with abbey.
> So how come if anyone mentions having a bad experience with RB,then everyone starts screaming.
> Keith cowies car has nothing to do with it,neither have any of the big spenders that go there.
> the point whoflungdung and myself have is that we both went to RB and got quoted big money for a basic job and were told we needed this that and the other when at the end of the day they are just nuts and bolts and just like any other performance engine.
> ...


Hi Jase and whoflungdung

Can you guy's tell me one thing please,did you go and ask for a price
from any of the other big name Skyline Tuners,Abbey,Hiteq,Gtart,MHurst or RK.For the same work to be done to your car's, just so that you could see if 
R.B Motorsport was ripping you off or not

Keith


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

keith said:


> Hi Jase and whoflungdung
> 
> Can you guy's tell me one thing please,did you go and ask for a price
> from any of the other big name Skyline Tuners,Abbey,Hiteq,Gtart,MHurst or RK.For the same work to be done to your car's, just so that you could see if
> ...


I got a price from two of those on your list keith,RB was in the middle of the three.
But the other two didnt start the conversation off by saying you must buy this that and the other or you can do this but you cant do that etc.
I dont like being told i need to spend thousands on parts by someone who has not even seen my car.

jase


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

keith said:


> Hi Jase and whoflungdung
> 
> Can you guy's tell me one thing please,did you go and ask for a price
> from any of the other big name Skyline Tuners,Abbey,Hiteq,Gtart,MHurst or RK.For the same work to be done to your car's, just so that you could see if
> ...


yes i did...

rb was the most expensive by over 100%
rb quote £4500
m'hurst £2200

actual cost it was done for £1100 ish give or take a couple of tenners

hope this was of some help


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*service*

the subject looks a bit sensative ,the car only wants a service, at the end of the day, you have to trust your garage/tuner, so who is the most trustworthy
Will


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

WILL SMITH said:


> the subject looks a bit sensative ,the car only wants a service, at the end of the day, you have to trust your garage/tuner, so who is the most trustworthy
> Will


If you can work the spanners why not do it yourself.

jase


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

whoflungdung said:


> looking at your location it may be easier to go to abbey????


I hope you can read a manual better than you can read a map?    
90 miles Chesterfield to RB and 180 to Abbey


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

COSSYCam said:


> I hope you can read a manual better than you can read a map?
> 90 miles Chesterfield to RB and 180 to Abbey


Geography not my strong point  

Still i'd rather go even further if i had too


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

smileyculture said:


> If you can work the spanners why not do it yourself.
> 
> jase


thats a sure way of reducing the value of the car no service history 
if a service record has a hole in it,then the info that follows is of no use, as you cannot be sure of the mileage etc

PS
cam, there may be two chesterfields on his map 

Will


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

COSSYCam said:


> 90 miles Chesterfield to RB and 180 to Abbey


And its 70 to Middlehursts and 76 to Thor!

jase


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

smileyculture said:


> And its 70 to Middlehursts and 76 to Thor!
> 
> jase


so my geography is not quite as bad as i was told by cossycam :smokin: 

still wouldn't go you know where


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> i never said rb wasn't a main agent for skylines as he comes under etc...as in my statement(if you bothered to read it ALL)
> 
> and hear you go......another one firing on all cylinders..... or maybe only five in this case
> 
> ...


Listen whoflungdung you never said it but you meant it and further more if we ever meet up at a meet I can show you how many cylinders are firing!!!!

As for explaining I don't need to explain anything to you!!!!

P.S. to me your statements mean nothing thats my opinion!!!!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

tonysoprano said:


> There is two sides to every story!!!!:smokin: :smokin:
> 
> Tony



Actually there are 3 sides to a story, 2 sides and then the truth!!!


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

whoflungdung said:


> so my geography is not quite as bad as i was told by cossycam :smokin:
> 
> still wouldn't go you know where


Yes it is as you said Abbey was closer than RB. 
FYI Middlehursts farm work out to RB.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> Listen whoflungdung you never said it but you meant it and further more if we ever meet up at a meet I can show you how many cylinders are firing!!!!
> 
> As for explaining I don't need to explain anything to you!!!!
> 
> P.S. to me your statements mean nothing thats my opinion!!!!


I never said it...but i meant it.......

Are you Uri Geller...???? or some other great MINDREADER or spoon bender extraordenair....

Obviously you want to grapple with me, as you cannot explain yourself with words....as per quote above....

I find this very childish behaviour, threatening me because my accounts have upset you....cylinders firing indeed!!!!!

Maybe you should seek a physchiatrists help, with dealing and talking to people.....

WOW! and the guy only wanted to service his car...sorry mate


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> I never said it...but i meant it.......
> 
> Are you Uri Geller...???? or some other great MINDREADER or spoon bender extraordenair....
> 
> ...



You are a story teller/cheeky sh!t and a half and yes I am a physco so beware!!!!


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

GTRNICK said:


> yes I am a physco so beware!!!!


I can vouch for this!!!!!!           :smokin:

(only kidding Nick)


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> You are a story teller/cheeky sh!t and a half and yes I am a physco so beware!!!!


Not likely......

I don't cowar to threats, or physcho's

As i've found in life...there is always someone bigger and better than you....

So you must be STUPID

And stupid is, as stupid does


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

COSSYCam said:


> Yes it is as you said Abbey was closer than RB.
> FYI Middlehursts farm work out to RB.


i'll ask Andy about this tommorrow

the only work at the mo' m'hurst fall short on is re-mapping
cos lee has left for better things


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> Not likely......
> 
> I don't cowar to threats, or physcho's
> 
> ...


You have been watching too much Forest Gump!!!!


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> You have been watching too much Forest Gump!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> GTRNICK said:
> 
> 
> > You have been watching too much Forest Gump!!!!
> ...


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

whoflungdung said:


> yes i did...
> 
> rb was the most expensive by over 100%
> rb quote £4500
> ...


Right lets get to the bottom of this one

Please post up what R.B Motorsport was going supply and fit
to your engine for the £4500

Then Post up what M Hurst was going to do for £2200

I cant wait to see this because M Hurst labour charge is a good
bit more per hr than what RB charges

there is no way you were getting the same job done at M Hurst
that you would be getting done at RB that is for sure.

Whatever work you were getting priced by Rod Bell would not just have been a quick fix,because he will not do jobs like that,for the simple reason,if he does then the engine fails,the customer will not happy and then the word spreads like wild fire that a engine that RB have worked on has went bang
Rod would rather turn work away than do a quick fix FACT.

Maybe Cord could post up what parts you would have been getting fitted to 
your engine for the £4500

Keith


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> whoflungdung said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you mama taught you that, didn't she teach you anything else, obviously not!!!!
> ...


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

keith said:


> Right lets get to the bottom of this one
> 
> Please post up what R.B Motorsport was going supply and fit
> to your engine for the £4500
> ...


Bored of all this....been over it lots of times, NO MORE!!!
If your happy great....just get on with it, like i have
I'm entitled to an opinion......end of!
I'm not posting anymore on this thread as it has got out of hand and rapidly becoming rediculous!!! MODERATORS PLEASE


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> GTRNICK said:
> 
> 
> > apparently some people are born......
> ...


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> Bored of all this....been over it lots of times, NO MORE!!!
> If your happy great....just get on with it, like i have
> I'm entitled to an opinion......end of!
> I'm not posting anymore on this thread as it has got out of hand and rapidly becoming rediculous!!! MODERATORS PLEASE



dont cry


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

whoflungdung said:


> Bored of all this....been over it lots of times, NO MORE!!!
> If your happy great....just get on with it, like i have
> I'm entitled to an opinion......end of!
> I'm not posting anymore on this thread as it has got out of hand and rapidly becoming rediculous!!! MODERATORS PLEASE




whoflungdung

I dont think so

I want you to tell us all how RB is 100% more for the same job

I also want to know what you were getting done at RB for the £4500

Please post up some answers to the post above

Keith


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

keith said:


> whoflungdung
> 
> I dont think so,i want you to tell us all how RB is 100% more for the same job
> 
> ...



Here Here, I'll second that!!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

GTRNICK said:


> Here Here, I'll second that!!


Nick

Maybe Andy Middlehurst has a load of knock off parts
and is doing some overtime at £5 per hr    

Keith


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

keith said:


> Nick
> 
> Maybe Andy Middlehurst has a load of knock off parts
> and is doing some overtime at £5 per hr
> ...



You never know mate he probably is LOL!!!!


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

*THE WEDDING IS ON*

Keith and GTRNick make it official

The date is to be announced....     

RODS THE BEST MAN, DUNNO WHO HE IS GIVING AWAY THOUGH

YOUR GUESS IS AS GOOD AS MINE......


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> Keith and GTRNick make it official
> 
> The date is to be announced....
> 
> ...



Look big brains is back and has wiped his eyes dry!!!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

whoflungdung

Big shock if You are not going to tell everyone on here what R.B was going 
to do to your engine for the £4500.

I think it is about time the Mods had a word in your ear,because every
time there is a post about RB you come on with the same crap everytime.

Keith


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

keith said:


> whoflungdung
> 
> Big shock if You are not going to tell everyone on here what R.B was going
> to do to your engine for the £4500.
> ...


please check the thread NE Scotland in garages forum, this will hopefully explain
But i'm sure you'll pick holes in it
Oh and by the way...Coord has replied on the thread, and the debate is over!!!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

whoflungdung said:


> please check the thread NE Scotland in garages forum, this will hopefully explain
> But i'm sure you'll pick holes in it
> Oh and by the way...Coord has replied on the thread, and the debate is over!!!



You posted on this thread that you could get the same job done at
M Hurst for £2300 cheaper than RB could do it for.

Now i know 100% that is bull,you seem to go out of your way everytime
to drag it up and try to put people off going to RB

I think it is about time the mods done something about it 

Keith


----------



## mantamac (Sep 19, 2005)

keith said:


> You posted on this thread that you could get the same job done at
> M Hurst for £2300 cheaper than RB could do it for.
> 
> Now i know 100% that is bull,you seem to go out of your way everytime
> ...


Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I thought that he had asked for a quote to resolve the problem with his engine. Only RB quoted for work that wasn't needed, hence the inflated price. Middlehurst also quoted but came out cheaper to fix the problem but Whoflungdung got it done cheaper elsewhere, probably due to a lower hourly rate.

Mac.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

keith said:


> You posted on this thread that you could get the same job done at
> M Hurst for £2300 cheaper than RB could do it for.
> 
> Now i know 100% that is bull,you seem to go out of your way everytime
> ...


No you are wrong.......read the threads thoroughly

RB wanted to do loads more work than was necessary, in order to fix the problem....that is the problem.... 

And also the facts...like it or not......maybe you need moderating!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

mantamac said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I thought that he had asked for a quote to resolve the problem with his engine. Only RB quoted for work that wasn't needed, hence the inflated price. Middlehurst also quoted but came out cheaper to fix the problem but Whoflungdung got it done cheaper elsewhere, probably due to a lower hourly rate.
> 
> Mac.


Mac

Looking at your other posts i guess it is you that is working on whoflungdung's
Car i see that you did not even know how to fit the power fc boost kit

If it was you that done the engine work i hope you knew what you were doing
and by the way the std pistons dont like more than 1.4 bar boost.

Keith


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

keith said:


> Mac
> 
> Looking at your other posts i guess it is you that is working on whoflungdung's
> Car i see that you did not even know how to fit the power fc boost kit
> ...


Not exactly an answer to mac's quote that.

jase


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

smileyculture said:


> Not exactly an answer to mac's quote that.
> 
> jase


here, here

just getting personal instead of factual

last line of defence


----------



## mantamac (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry flower, not me. He had it re-built by an engine shop close to where he lives. 
I know how the FC kit should be piped but could not for the life of me see how the pipes ran under the inlet manifold. Does it hurt to ask advice from people who may know?
His car is to be mapped at 1.3 bar by Middlehurst as that seems to be the prefered level when running a standard bottom end with the HKS GT SS Turbos.

Mac.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

*Smileyculture, whoflungdung, mantamac are having a 3some by the looks of things!!!!*


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> *Smileyculture, whoflungdung, mantamac are having a 3some by the looks of things!!!!*


didn't realise you had managed to get to the number three!!!

wow.....well done!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> didn't realise you had managed to get to the number three!!!
> 
> wow.....well done!


Why thank you fat John!!

I didn't realise how much of a c0ck you are!!!!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Cheer up chaps...


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> Why thank you fat John!!
> 
> I didn't realise how much of a c0ck you are!!!!


Numbers and letters, well done!!!

Not too many syllables though.....


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

smileyculture said:


> Not exactly an answer to mac's quote that.
> 
> jase


Here is the spec for whoflungdung's engine no idea what miles its done

HKS GT SS Turbos,
HKS Turbo Elbows,
Turbo back 3" exhaust,
Splitfire coils,
750cc injectors.
HKS Piping Kit,
Engine oil cooler,
HKS Intercooler(Stupidly Large bumper cut version),
GREDDY Hard Pipe Kit,
Nismo MAF's,
APEXi Power FC and Boost Kit.

I guess that the price that RB gave would have been for

rebore
new bearings
forge pistons
new oil pump
steel head gasket
trust sump kit
maybe more but whoflungdung wont tell us ???

No point spending all that money to run only 1.3 bar    




Keith


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> Numbers and letters, well done!!!
> 
> Not too many syllables though.....



Made it simple for you to undersatnd!!!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

whoflungdung

I have seen it so many times that people think they can save some money
but it does not pay in the end,remember std pistons dont like more than 1.4 bar
Best of luck with your engine,because i think you are going to need it
Just remember when it goes tits up it will cost you more that £4500   

Keith


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

GTRNICK said:


> *Smileyculture, whoflungdung, mantamac are having a 3some by the looks of things!!!!*


Time of the month nick?Something for you.











jase


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

smileyculture said:


> Time of the month nick?Something for you.



You little fairy is that the best you can do!!!!


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

smileyculture said:


> Time of the month nick?Something for you.
> 
> http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a96/jas13272/prod_ultra_maxprot_w_inbag.gif
> 
> jase


its got wings......   

he will think its for flying


----------



## mantamac (Sep 19, 2005)

keith said:


> whoflungdung
> 
> I have seen it so many times that people think they can save some money
> but it does not pay in the end,remember std pistons dont like more than 1.4 bar
> ...


Why do you think his engine will go 'Tits up'? Is it because RB didn't build it?

Mac.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> its got wings......
> 
> he will think its for flying



Actually my car is good for flying, espacially past yours!!!!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyway goodnight to the three b!tches as I have loads of money to make tomorrow!!!


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> Actually my car is good for flying, espacially past yours!!!!


thats the most constructive but untrue point you've made yet....

well done....


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

GTRNICK said:


> Anyway goodnight to the three b!tches as I have loads of money to make tomorrow!!!


yes you will need it for the amount of ky you and the rb boys must get through.

jase


----------



## mantamac (Sep 19, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> Anyway goodnight to the three b!tches as I have loads of money to make tomorrow!!!


School in the morning and he runs the Tuck Shop. Bless. 

Mac.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> thats the most constructive but untrue point you've made yet....
> 
> well done....


We can always put it to the test!!!


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

He's still here lurking in the shadows.

jase


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Look the three **** are back and are full of sh!t as usual!!!


----------



## mantamac (Sep 19, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> Look the three **** are back and are full of sh!t as usual!!!


Shhhhh, did you hear that?........ Must have been my heart missing a beat!

Mac.


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

GTRNICK said:


> Look the three **** are back and are full of sh!t as usual!!!


Oh look nick is on the prowl.











jase


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

smileyculture said:


> Oh look nick is on the prowl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm getting worried smiley

this does look very similar to the post of his pic earlier

which the mods removed due to frightening the GTR Register into a crash...


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

smileyculture said:


> Oh look nick is on the prowl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apparently he's gone now.....

he opens the tuck shop at the school at 8 am....   

love you all

big john


----------



## mantamac (Sep 19, 2005)

I got up this morning and re-read this thread.
RB's reputation as a compatent high level Skyline tuner is not in question. They probably know Skylines better than anyone in the UK. What is in question is one persons experience with them and this came down to price, nothing else. No actual transaction occured so it's all very academic really. Had the work been done by RB the final bill may have been lower or higher, but that situation will now not arise.
All I can conclude from it is that RB appear to have some very arrogant customers who become far too easily offended when the company they spend their money with is criticised in any way! (Please note I said some and not ALL! 

GTRNick. why did you become offensive to me? I had said nothing to offend you. Was it that you didn't get enough toys or attention as a child? As a teenager you were probably a compulsive masturbator and occasional bed wetter. You were probably an awkward looking boy who never really fitted in because you were so unsure of your sexuality. A self proclaimed psyco and huge money earner. You now crave the attention you never had, and when your posts don't get the desired response you begin name calling. Well, we are all terrified. Go home sunshine, you bother me! Let the grown ups talk.

Keith. You choose to question my mechanical ability. Was that necessary. All the instructions I have for the Power FC are in Japanese. I cannot read Japanese, sorry. I don't know about your tuner, but I prefer to be 100% correct before I carry out a job. If I cannot read the supplied instructions I will do the research to get as much information as possible to make sure the work is carried out correctly. My cars don't return for warranty work as I get it right first time. Fix it twice doesn't cut it in my book. I take it RB's staff have never had to ask anyone anything as they are all knowlegable on all subjects? 
Gauged from the general construction of your post earlier in this thread, is RB so scared of the detrimental effects of a customers engine failing that he over specs all his customers cars just to protect his own reputation, as it only costs the customer and not him? Please don't misunderstand what I am saying. It is a question based on the image 'YOU' portray of him and not necessarily what he does!

I don't usually post in this fashion, I would rather sit on the fence than be a keyboard warrior but the attitude on this forum leaves a little to be desired.
We can all be rude and offensive over the internet, and no doubt Nick will be throwing himself off the walls thinking of a witty retorte. 

I will probably run into you at some point as its a very small world. You can tell me what you think of me then if you like.

Mac.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Guys,

I'm happy for the debate to continue but can we cut all the childish crap please and try to stick to the topic in hand... I thank you.


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*garage*

in the past 5 pages i think there has only been RB name discussed ,
back to the original question, who do i take it to for a service


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Try having a look in the traders section for who is nearest to you? 

Give the nearest 2 or 3 a call and see who you fancy from there?


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

WILL SMITH said:


> in the past 5 pages i think there has only been RB name discussed ,
> back to the original question, who do i take it to for a service


sorry will...got a bit longwinded eh!

if its only a service, then its very easily carried out by any sports specialist

but if you are thinking of selling the car in the future, best to use a well known garage for the work, as it will look better to a prospective customer(you decide)

there are quite a few...i will mention no names....   

and i'm sure all of them can handle a service....

you will find most of them in the trade section, just phone and get some quotes

good luck


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

whoflungdung said:


> yes i did...
> 
> rb was the most expensive by over 100%
> rb quote £4500
> ...


As already covered in another thread, the quote of £4500 included some forged internals and uprated parts that John suggested as he wanted to run higher power in the future. Why you have chosen again to not mention this fact does not bother me , and I am also certain that the £2200 quote would not be for uprated internals.

THE END


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

WILL SMITH said:


> the 34 is due its first service,at the moment its got middlehurst history,do i maintain that or go to an indipendent, if so which one,advice would be appreciated, will be mindful of the fact that you "cannot please everybody all the time", so both positive comments and negative comments would be good!!!!
> Thanks Will


Now that Gunner and Lee have both left I don't know who does the Skyline work, so maybe you are better off taking it to one of the big name specialists.


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

Cord said:


> Now that Gunner and Lee have both left I don't know who does the Skyline work, so maybe you are better off taking it to one of the big name specialists.


Doesnt lee now do 'private' skyline work?

jase


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

Cord said:


> Now that Gunner and Lee have both left I don't know who does the Skyline work, so maybe you are better off taking it to one of the big name specialists.


i assume that both of these used to work for middlehurst?
Will


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes they both used to be Miggy's lads and now both still do skylines, just at other places.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

generally go for a place that has a good reputaion such as RB and charge a fair labour rate.. why pay more than you need to?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Somehow,i've managed to get tangled up in all this,and i have no idea how!!


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

*Middlehurst*



COSSYCam said:


> Yes it is as you said Abbey was closer than RB.
> FYI Middlehursts farm work out to RB.


Spoke to Andy Middlehurst this week......

Middlehurst do not 'ever' farm out work to any sole trader/tuner

And to say he was upset was an understatement

Middlehurst are looking forward to the arrival of the new R35 

And as always, will be the only UK "Maindealer" For Nissan Skylines :smokin: 

They replied to certain comments on this Forum and they were removed for being too aggressive.....

"Free" speech on here comes at a cost!

Will this remain ?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

whoflungdung said:


> Spoke to Andy Middlehurst this week......
> Middlehurst do not 'ever' farm out work to any sole trader/tuner
> And to say he was upset was an understatement


Well Rod Bell was telling porkies when he told me this several times was he? He has also told other people, Keith included. I guess that you may get a few more replies tonight on this one 

He was well chuffed to have put together the first 3.0 GTR in the UK a few years ago, a middlehurst car. Oddly enough he was not working for Middlehursts at the time


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

whoflungdung said:


> Spoke to Andy Middlehurst this week......
> 
> Middlehurst do not 'ever' farm out work to any sole trader/tuner
> 
> ...


When Rod was working for himself,I had him build me a engine for my R33GTR
road car,I went to see him and found that he was also doing some work for M,Hurst
on a big power engine,I went to see Rod this was in M,Hurst,s garage.
I think he only done a few jobs there though not a lot.

Most Skyline owners don't go to M,Hurst much now that there warranty's 
have all ran out,that is maybe why the Skyline dept was so quite that 
Lee has left and Johnny Gunner and Richard both work for R.B Motorsport now.

whoflungdung i guess that you will now tell me that the above is wrong

Rod worked with Andy M,Hurts for many years,and they both
respect each other very much,don't come on here trying to say different.

When you were having your chat with Andy did you ask him how
long Rod has been working on Skylines 

Keith


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

keith said:


> Rod worked with Andy M,Hurts for many years,and they both
> respect each other very much,don't come on here trying to say different.
> 
> When you were having your chat with Andy did you ask him how
> ...


Yet again  you have not read what has been said

And now you are trying to say that i am trying to cause problems between RB and Middlehurst

It is not me who posted that M'hurst farm out work to RB

Nor was it you...so why are you posting on this thread?

Everytime anything comes on this forum to do with RB you are there, do you work there???(oh sorry no...you've spent over £30,000 there, thats why)

And the reason i have posted this...is because M'hurst tried to respond to this thread. And it was removed!!!

I don't wish RB any bad, all i am saying is that M'hurst do not farm out work to RB according to Andy Midddlehurst. This has come from the horses mouth.
Not secondhand etc....or hearsay, chinese whispers you get the picture.

THE END


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

whoflungdung said:


> Everytime anything comes on this forum to do with RB you are there, do you work there???(oh sorry no...you've spent over £30,000 there, thats why)


whoflungdung

I guess Andy must have forgot about Rod building a 2.8 hks engine for him
a few years ago then,this is FACT because I was there with Rod in M,Hursts garage
Rod was also working for himself at this time.

I cant believe that you think I have spent 30K with R.B Motorsport    
that is the funniest thing you have said on the forum yet 

You have been in skylines for 5 min and you think you know everything

Just to let you know you are now a member of my ignore list


bye now Keith


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

keith said:


> whoflungdung
> 
> I guess Andy must have forgot about Rod building a 2.8 hks engine for him
> a few years ago then,this is FACT because I was there with Rod in M,Hursts garage
> ...


Where's My Handbag

Now thats funny....


----------



## mantamac (Sep 19, 2005)

keith said:


> I cant believe that you think I have spent 30K with R.B Motorsport
> that is the funniest thing you have said on the forum yet


Nothing to do with the current thread, but!

What do you think your cars have cost you over the years? A bit nosey I know, but it would make interesting reading. 
Is Rod the only tuner to work on your cars or do you do most of it yourself?

Mac.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

If you read the above thread.....

Asking how much?

There is no reply......from my friend Keith, who posts on anything!

Where are you now


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

whoflungdung said:


> Yet again  you have not read what has been said
> 
> And now you are trying to say that i am trying to cause problems between RB and Middlehurst
> 
> ...


I was told that RB had done work for Middlehursts by the parts man at Middlehursts and can't understand why any reply on this forum from Middlehursts would be censored.


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

COSSYCam said:


> I was told that RB had done work for Middlehursts by the parts man at Middlehursts and can't understand why any reply on this forum from Middlehursts would be censored.


Cossycam,a thread was started by a user called 'authorisedGTR',which stated that they were middlehursts and dont farm out work etc and a few other things were said.They also had a link to their new website.
JAE and myself both replied to this thread,i infact used two quotes from this thread.
This thread was deleted within a couple of hours
try clicking on the 'find posts or threads started http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/member.php?u=7976 and you will find they have posted nothing even though their post count is one.


----------



## skylinenut (Nov 13, 2005)

bill at greer sport raceing ltd in beith near glasgow the guys in there are wizards when it come to subaru skylines etc etc gr8 bunch of guys a+++ heres the contact info

Greer Sport Racing Ltd
Block 1, Unit 2, Lochshore Industrial Estate, Caledonia Place, Glengarnock, Beith, Ayrshire KA14 3AZ 
Tel: 01505 683388


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

skylinenut said:


> bill at greer sport raceing ltd in beith near glasgow the guys in there are wizards when it come to subaru skylines etc etc gr8 bunch of guys a+++ heres the contact info
> 
> Greer Sport Racing Ltd
> Block 1, Unit 2, Lochshore Industrial Estate, Caledonia Place, Glengarnock, Beith, Ayrshire KA14 3AZ
> Tel: 01505 683388


i second that!


----------

